# Livery help in Meopham?!



## JTK16 (5 May 2015)

Hello,
I am looking for preferably a diy and grass livery as i have two horses and one prefers to live out all year. However can compromise on this, looking for a reasonable price and a yard with good facilities but dosent have to be to fancy! Any help is much appreciated willing to look in the cobham/ longfield area but the closer the better! Do not mind going on a waiting list etc. Also does any one know anything of sella stud ( not sure if thats spelt correctly but I'm sure i have heard people talking about it) thanks in advance


----------



## Echo24 (21 May 2015)

Drop me a a PM


----------



## JTK16 (21 May 2015)

Really sorry, still new to H&H dont have a clue how to do that. would it b possible for you to pm me instead?


----------



## Emmangel (4 June 2015)

I'm in Meopham too so I can ask around for you.  I haven't heard of Sella stud though ?


----------



## JTK16 (9 June 2015)

Emmangel said:



			I'm in Meopham too so I can ask around for you.  I haven't heard of Sella stud though ?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yes that would be great! My situation has now changed so I am only looking for a diy but any help is appreciated


----------



## Emmangel (10 June 2015)

Hello - have you tried Holywell and Whitehorse Farm. Not sure if they're taking DIY liveries but worth a try as both really nice yards in Meopham.  They both have their details on the internet and they both have facebook pages.  Good luck. Let me know.


----------



## JTK16 (10 June 2015)

Emmangel said:



			Hello - have you tried Holywell and Whitehorse Farm. Not sure if they're taking DIY liveries but worth a try as both really nice yards in Meopham.  They both have their details on the internet and they both have facebook pages.  Good luck. Let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Yep already know about them, sure white horse is full and only takes full livery anyway, heard hollywell is nice from a few people, i know majority of yards; just wanted to get peoples opinions or maybe find a yard not on the internet. Thanks and will do


----------



## Emmangel (6 July 2015)

JTK16 - I tried to PM you but it says your inbox is full ???


----------

